# ooBling rhinestone Software



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have downloaded the free trial of ooBling and kind of like it, but don't really know if it is worth the $600 price tag. I think, for me to pay that much, they will need to show me a lot more than I've seen thus far. 

I have only been working with it for a short time, so, I ask my mentors to please help me to know, if you use it, whether it is really worth the money or if there is a less expensive software out there that is easy to learn and can do the same things and what that software is.

So far I have invested in Funtime, Silhouette Design and Corel Draw. I really want a software that is easy to use and has a lot of features that really work; along with training videos-done in English-can't understand a word on the Funtime tutorial training disc.

Thank you all so much in advance.


----------



## mgtGrafix (Feb 24, 2014)

Check out the rhinestone world and their trw stone wizard. A ton of videos and support. Also cheaper and works with corel

Sent from my SCH-i705 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

or ACS from Sandy Mc a member on here, service second to none..


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

mgtGrafix said:


> Check out the rhinestone world and their trw stone wizard. A ton of videos and support. Also cheaper and works with corel
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i705 using T-Shirt Forums


Yes, what we are doing is mainly working on Corel and using TRW wizard as a helper. Not only for the sizing, coloring and auto arranging, and for counting and thus calculate the prices you need to add to the design.


And lmcclain6--
Why not you try them by yourself first and then you'll know which one to go. I have a friend who is using AI to do the design, which is really inconvenient and slow for me. but my friend is ok with it.


----------



## mrtimothy (Mar 5, 2014)

mgtGrafix said:


> Check out the rhinestone world and their trw stone wizard. A ton of videos and support. Also cheaper and works with corel
> 
> Sent from my SCH-i705 using T-Shirt Forums


 TRW Stone Wizard all the way! Best customer service and tons of videos to watch. We use that and love it. Friend has EasyStone that showed us how it works, but from everything we have read and heard, customer service is terrible.

You can't go wrong with TRW Stone Wizard.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not a stoner, but I use TRW wizard to assist me in my designing. Their magic templates are awesome! Really speed up design work for my market.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Hotfix Era is definitely better than oobling from my experience.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

There are a Ton of Awesome Software on the market, I suggest trying all the Demo's one at a time, and see what fits with you and your Creativity, and works with your Cutter.

I use several, and I have found One is not enough, you will always want the newest, one that comes out,

and what one cannot do another can.

I do suggest Corel as that is just a really awesome all around software too,for everything.


----------

